# Fulton County Monster



## HuntNut (Dec 1, 2006)

I got this off GON web site. The date on the picture is wrong. It was taken last week with a crossbow.


----------



## Jranger (Dec 1, 2006)

What an animal.... unreal....


----------



## castaway (Dec 1, 2006)

Thats a monster buck!


----------



## msdins (Dec 1, 2006)

anybody know what part of Fulton it was taken? North or South?


----------



## t k (Dec 1, 2006)

supposedly the east side of roswell near the river


----------



## Hawken2222 (Dec 1, 2006)

That is unreal.  What an amazing buck.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 1, 2006)

t k said:


> supposedly the east side of roswell near the river


 
I live on the east side of Roswell and I don't know of anyplace you can hunt- gun or bow. They're are alot of deer however.


----------



## bwarnock (Dec 1, 2006)

There were some pictures of a buck who had just shed its velvet on here a little while back that everybody speculated were fake. I have the pictures on email and looks like this could be the same buck.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 1, 2006)

bwarnock said:


> There were some pictures of a buck who had just shed its velvet on here a little while back that everybody speculated were fake. I have the pictures on email and looks like this could be the same buck.


 
Am I smelling a rat or is it just Muddys feet.


----------



## t k (Dec 1, 2006)

Didn't roswell pass an ordinance not long ago that banned any form of hunting in the city limits?Not trying to stir the pot but more to ***.There are alot of deer around roswell and north fulton and there are very few places to hunt.That is an incredible deer.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Dec 1, 2006)

i wish that would walk up on me


----------



## fredw (Dec 2, 2006)

*t k*



t k said:


> Didn't roswell pass an ordinance not long ago that banned any form of hunting in the city limits?Not trying to stir the pot but more to ***.There are alot of deer around roswell and north fulton and there are very few places to hunt.That is an incredible deer.



Roswell initially wanted a ban but settled for an ordinance that allowed bow hunting with a permit.


----------



## Hoyt man (Dec 2, 2006)

did it say what it scored?


----------



## HMwolfpup (Dec 2, 2006)

t k said:


> supposedly the east side of roswell near the river



I was told Roswell


----------



## matthewsman (Dec 2, 2006)

*don't worry*



Hoyt man said:


> did it say what it scored?



You're safe,daddy checked it out for you..If I remember right 172 NON-typical with a x-bow........


----------



## DSGB2000 (Dec 3, 2006)

Lord have mercy @ the rack on that buck right there


----------



## SwitchbackXThunter (Dec 3, 2006)

I hunt fulton and I can check with the game warden to find out if it is legit.. I see him every weekend. But I was at adventure outdoors on Friday morning and a guy working there told me the game warden told him that a 191 was killed last week out of north fulton.. So it's a lot of hear say stuff..


----------



## huntfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Actually Bob has been hunting this deer for 3 years with photo documentation on game cameras. Your comment about a phone conversation was three days prior to the harvest. Bob invited someone to hunt with him with one condition, don't shoot Brutus. Guess where Brutus showed up that day. Bob's friend calls while in the stand to talk about the deer. Bob took the deer three days later, while hunting by himself.

Someone harvests a great deer and there will always be someone trying to throw a wrench in it. 

Congrats to Bob for his three year endeavor. Hopefully B&C honors will follow.


----------



## horsecreek (Dec 4, 2006)

wow... great buck.....


----------



## msdins (Dec 4, 2006)

huntfish said:


> Congrats to Bob for his three year endeavor. Hopefully B&C honors will follow.



I totally agree.....I was just wondering if anyone knew where it was killed being I hunt close to the Forsyth/Fulton line.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Dec 4, 2006)

AWESOME buck!!!! Looks like the one I let walk. Yea right!!! Congrats to the hunter for a truly awesome buck!!


----------



## Gunslinger_75 (Dec 5, 2006)

That's what you call a brute !!!!!


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Dec 5, 2006)

In Illinois he would be a great bow kill. For Georgia he is Monster. Congrats Man that is a kill of a lifetime.


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 5, 2006)

That right there is a monster for anywhere bow or gun....Hats off to Bob for hanging with him for so long....


----------



## 270 Sendero (Dec 7, 2006)

I tell you what there are some real jerks on the web site, look at the comments some folks write about the deer, a big deer gets killed and here come the law books, good job to whoever killed it a super buck


----------



## matthewsman (Dec 7, 2006)

*Meet Bob*

Meet Bob,he's got a big new swing in his step....He has more confidence than he has ever had before......All his neighbors give him a lot more respect now.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 7, 2006)

270 Sendero said:


> I tell you what there are some real jerks on the web site, look at the comments some folks write about the deer, a big deer gets killed and here come the law books, good job to whoever killed it a super buck


 
That's because alot of ** gets put on this forum. Remember the "Backyard Buck" or the Lamar county giant that was the Amish buck killed in Ohio? I love seeing big deer killed in GA but as Gomer Pyle said - "fool me once, shame on you - fool me twice, shame on me"


----------



## 270 Sendero (Dec 8, 2006)

doenightmare said:


> That's because alot of ** gets put on this forum. Remember the "Backyard Buck" or the Lamar county giant that was the Amish buck killed in Ohio? I love seeing big deer killed in GA but as Gomer Pyle said - "fool me once, shame on you - fool me twice, shame on me"



then some folks should keep their mouth shut


----------



## HuntNut (Dec 8, 2006)

Some people get jealous when others kill big deer. And I think that is where it all starts. As for me I just like seeing big deer, even if it is taken by someone else


----------



## Deez660 (Dec 8, 2006)

HuntNut said:


> Some people get jealous when others kill big deer. And I think that is where it all starts. As for me I just like seeing big deer, even if it is taken by someone.



I hear you on that!!  Awesome buck!!


----------



## TenPtr (Dec 8, 2006)

BIGBUCKFINDER-  I know Illinois is awesome but that buck right there is a monster anywhere.  He would be more than just a nice bow kill up there.  Anytime you are dealing with a bow kill that is atleast 40 inches over P&Y you are dealing with something serious.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 8, 2006)

Giant suburban monster . hes the MAN !


----------

